# Hogs and hot weather



## Hogwild80 (Jun 27, 2012)

How long do you fellas think you got from shot to cooler before meat spoils on a 90 degree day.


----------



## weekender (Jun 27, 2012)

great question


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just wondering, I don't know I have a good guess but would appreciate any advice getting one this weekend and dont want to waste my time I will be quartering it outside don't have the convenience of a walk in cooler don't want the meat to spoil.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jun 27, 2012)

> How long do you fellas think you got from shot to cooler before meat spoils on a 90 degree day.



After 2.5-3.0 hours the meat starts going bad.  A lot of hog meat spoils in OK in hot weather.  Much of the "strong tasting" hog meat is rotten hog meat.

Theres a big old icebox in my truck in hot weather.  It will take a 200 pound field dressed hog.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 27, 2012)

So i should have enough time to skin and quarter


----------



## watermedic (Jun 27, 2012)

Main thing is get the guts out quick. A pig will start to bloat in less than two hours in 90+ degree heat. Throw a bag of ice in the chest cavity and you are good to go.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 27, 2012)

It ain't just the guts. You also gotta worry about the fat on these boogers.
If you can't clean almost on the spot and throw parts in a cooler do like watermedic said. Carry bagged ice ahead of time and pack it in the cavity.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I'm gonna skin it immediately and gut of course and then quarter it I've killed hogs before just never had to deal with it in the heat wasn't sure how long I had, but I appreciate it guys.


----------



## sniper1 (Jun 27, 2012)

i throw in the back of the truck whole, stop by gas station and throw 4 bags of ice on it, drive 1 hour to processor and drag into the cooler, no gutting or skinning


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 27, 2012)

We pull the back straps, hams and shoulders out right on the spot. You can do it in a few minutes. Throw those in the cooler and get back to hunting!!

We cut them from the back of the head to their rump, peel em down like a big hairy banana then pluck out what we want. You end up with guts n bones on a hair carpet and 90% of the meat in your cooler without having to gut them or skin the whole hog.

I wouldn't feed any hog meat to my family if it sat for hours in 70+ heat, no way.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 28, 2012)

Also remember, however, that a freshly killed hog is still warm.  If you put a bag of ice in the cavity, a lot of it melts pretty quickly.  I like to carry a gallon jug of water in the cooler with three bags of ice.  rinse the cavity with the cold water to cool it off QUICKLY.  I'll put a LARGE bag of ice in the cavity when it is cooled off greatly from the cold water, and try my best to tie/strap one between the hams and shoulders.  It's easy on the smaller hogs I've killed.  I've never taken one above 150 lbs, so it may not work as well for them.  I think most of you more experienced guys have the right idea.  Dress and ice on the spot if you can.  I believe I'll be doing that next time as well.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 29, 2012)

I do deer and pigs exzctly like Bigreddwon does. I always have a cooler of ice in the truck while hunting. When I get to my downed pig or deer it is a matter of 10-15 minutes the boned out meat is in a meatsack on my back and as fast as I can walk to the truck it is on ice. Usually less than an hour.. People fret about summertime pigs but in reality it is about as hot during bow season as well.RC


----------



## captainhook (Jun 29, 2012)

Great post Bigg!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks, I came over here to ask the same question.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jun 30, 2012)

I think ahead of time if its hot.  I wont hunt real far back in the woods where it might take me a long time to drag the hog out.  I will usually hunt somewhere that I can drive my truck or fourwheeler right up to.  I also make a point to take head shots only when its hot to eliminate any tracking time.  I have a skinning rack and a cooler full of ice ready to go.  If your going to bring it to the processor you need to minimize you time in the field after the shot pack it with ice and go as fast as you legally can.  I am super duper cautious but ive never had meat that tasted rank even in the heat


----------



## Ole Crip (Jun 30, 2012)

I always gut them and throw skin and all in cooler on ice I have never had any problems doing this.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 30, 2012)

Ole Crip said:


> I always gut them and throw skin and all in cooler on ice I have never had any problems doing this.



Big cooler or small hogs


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 30, 2012)

Didn't get to go this weekend caught a stomach bug the youngins been passing around maybe a blessing in disguise with 104 degree temps but I appreciate the advice from all the knowledgeable members from this forum will try it again next weekend.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 1, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> We pull the back straps, hams and shoulders out right on the spot. You can do it in a few minutes. Throw those in the cooler and get back to hunting!!
> 
> We cut them from the back of the head to their rump, peel em down like a big hairy banana then pluck out what we want. You end up with guts n bones on a hair carpet and 90% of the meat in your cooler without having to gut them or skin the whole hog.
> 
> I wouldn't feed any hog meat to my family if it sat for hours in 70+ heat, no way.



^^^^^^^^This!  That is how its done...........Dont even gut it, just pull off what yer takin and throw it in the cooler!


----------



## benosmose (Jul 3, 2012)

If pork goes bad you will know it.It smells rotten when it does i dont let them lay around long.You got to think that animals body temp is 100 degrees it takes a few hours before its ruined though.Make sure to lay it on ice not on the bottom of the cooler then pour ice on top i had a ham ruined that way pork will turn green when it decomposes which is what the ham did in a day


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

Shot two one afternoon last summer when it was over 90*. Hauled them back whole to the shed before skinning and gutting, probably an hour and a half before they were both nekkid and chillin. The meat was fine. I wouldn't want to go much longer than that, though, and this was after sundown so no sun shining on them.


----------



## oldsmoke (Aug 7, 2012)

With the tick season bad this year are you guys finding them on the hogs you shot? The last one we shot had so many on it I was afraid to throw it in the truck.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 7, 2012)

oldsmoke said:


> With the tick season bad this year are you guys finding them on the hogs you shot? The last one we shot had so many on it I was afraid to throw it in the truck.



^^^This too and dont forget the Chiggers!  Nic says drinkin the vinegar will take care of them, but I think I'll wait til Old Man Winter comes along again

Be reasonable, be quick, but beware of the rank hogs in Summer........they will be Yote food, not My tablefare


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2012)

oldsmoke said:


> With the tick season bad this year are you guys finding them on the hogs you shot? The last one we shot had so many on it I was afraid to throw it in the truck.



Tons of them. Looks like gray marbles all over the hogs. If somebody wants meat, we'll yank the hams and backstraps out and the rest goes in the ravine. 
Don't forget a good tick check when you get home either. I've found about 10 on me so far this summer.


----------

